# What Nintendo character should have a game about them?



## [Nook] (Nov 27, 2009)

Waluigi.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 27, 2009)

Titleisscrewedup.

I agree.


----------



## Micah (Nov 27, 2009)

Bowser. And Volke from Fire Emblem. His back story could be epic if done right.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 27, 2009)

Mario.

8D


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 27, 2009)

Wolf.
I want to see what he and his team does when they're not bothering Fox.


----------



## Nightray (Nov 27, 2009)

Blooper. :>


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Nov 27, 2009)

King Hippo :C

Eh... Wolf and maybe Birdo.


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 27, 2009)

King Hippo or Wolf from star fox.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 27, 2009)

Luigi... again...


----------



## Ciaran (Nov 27, 2009)

BLUE AND YELLOW TOADS!


----------



## Conor (Nov 27, 2009)

Wolf.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 27, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Wolf.
> I want to see what he and his team does when they're not bothering Fox.


Furry pr0n, of course.


I'd like to see a Waluigi game, too. Or at least a main series game with him in it.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Nov 27, 2009)

Boo needs his own game.


----------



## Entei Slider (Nov 27, 2009)

-sigh- I can see it now...
The Story of Miles Tails.


----------



## Metal_Sonic007 (Nov 27, 2009)

Hmm simple answer Waluigi in a game other then a darn sports game as a bad guy or a player character like wario world.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 27, 2009)

roblox said:
			
		

> -sigh- I can see it now...
> The Story of Miles Tails.


/fail

Tails is a Sega Character... XP

Meh, probably Ridley, Dark Samus, Rosalina, or the Koopa Kids.


----------



## Fontana (Nov 27, 2009)

WALUIGI.


----------



## muffun (Nov 27, 2009)

The Space Pirates.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 27, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> WALUIGI.


Holyshi-

I never would've guessed :O


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 27, 2009)

errrrrr, navi, ganon/ganondorf.... or even... lets say..... errrr -mind blank- DAISY!...wait MR GAME AND WATCH WII


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 27, 2009)

Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> errrrrr, navi, ganon/ganondorf.... or even... lets say..... errrr -mind blank- DAISY!...wait MR GAME AND WATCH WII


Meta knight, king dedede or R.O.B


----------



## The Sign Painter (Nov 27, 2009)

How about a game about being a pikmin?
I mean before Olimar's arrival.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 27, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> How about a game about being a pikmin?
> I mean before Olimar's arrival.


That actually sounds pretty cool.


----------



## quincify (Nov 27, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> How about a game about being a pikmin?
> I mean before Olimar's arrival.


That actually sounds like a decent idea.
I would probably like the game.


----------



## Zac19 (Nov 27, 2009)

Toad and Toadette FTOG


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 27, 2009)

roblox said:
			
		

> -sigh- I can see it now...
> The Story of Miles Tails.


What.
Tails had alot of games, you just aren't looking hard enough.


----------



## beehdaubs (Nov 27, 2009)

I think Mario and Link deserve their own games.


----------



## Shuyin (Nov 27, 2009)

I vote Toad! What was he doing when Mario's off saving the Princess? Y'know, besides being like


----------



## Lobo (Nov 27, 2009)

luigi cause

1.he got stuck with crappy Luigi's mansion and he was saving Mario in that game not a princess making him Mario's *censored.4.0*

2.he's awesome enough to say WEEGEE instead of Luigi

3.Nobody cares 'bout Luigi cept me and many other fans :3


----------



## Zac19 (Nov 27, 2009)

^true i c it now Paper Luigi: The Untold Stories


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 27, 2009)

Lobo99 said:
			
		

> luigi cause
> 
> 1.he got stuck with crappy Luigi's mansion and he was saving Mario in that game not a princess making him Mario's *censored.4.0*
> 
> ...


I wanna mary luigi, stuff daisy when he can have me!


----------



## Lobo (Nov 27, 2009)

Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Lobo99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think mario had a choice between peach and daisy in a mushroom kingdom bacheolars pageant but he went with the dumb ass blonde and threw the other piece of trash towards Luigi but secretely Luigi never liked her


----------



## Entei Slider (Nov 27, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> roblox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DOH im sorry xD.
ummmm a goomba game might be fun.


----------



## Lobo (Nov 27, 2009)

roblox said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wat would u do in this "GOOMBA GAME"

also not just goombas should be in a game...Bowser should have his own game(excluding bowsers inside story)preferrably one with his minions as playable characters


----------



## Thunder (Nov 27, 2009)

Lobo99 said:
			
		

> luigi cause
> 
> 1.he got stuck with crappy Luigi's mansion and he was saving Mario in that game not a princess making him Mario's *censored.4.0*
> 
> ...


Luigi's Mansion was fun D:


----------



## Lobo (Nov 27, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Lobo99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it was ok but come on...just the one game!?!?!?!?


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 27, 2009)

roblox said:
			
		

> -sigh- I can see it now...
> The Story of Miles Tails.


OMG WHY DIDN'T I THINK OF THAT?!?! =O

Well, he did have two of his own games before, but I mean 3D games! =D


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 28, 2009)

I want a game where you can destroy Mario, obey WARIO BOWSER!


----------



## 8bit (Nov 28, 2009)

if it was sega then 
Metal Sonic


----------



## Micah (Nov 28, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> roblox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe it's because he's a Sega character.


----------



## 8bit (Nov 28, 2009)

probably Geno


----------



## Cool J (Nov 28, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. Your a lone Pikmin color the only one of your race and you join olimar and do missions. Have like a Super Mario galaxy feel. Without the Space. You can learn new abilitys, collect items to customize, wifi with friends by chatting using Ws or Keyboard and exploring, do missions with friends, fight with friends, or race with them. BY GEORGE WE MIGHT HAV TEH BEST GAME EVUR


----------



## quincify (Nov 28, 2009)

Cool J said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't take you seriously with that Pedobear in your sig...
 :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 28, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, but I didn't even think that in my head! BUT I SHOULD HAVE!! D= XD


----------



## Callie (Nov 28, 2009)

The koopas. They try to take out all of the enemies and become the strongest of them all, then they take on Mario.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 28, 2009)

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> probably Geno


Geno? He DESERVES his own game, but Square is being a douche and doesn't let Nintendo put him in ANY games.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 28, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> Marlon88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard he's in Dissida 2 (a final fantasy game), but i'm not sure.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's also in Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga.


----------



## Box-monkey (Nov 28, 2009)

Mario. He's hardly in any games, and hardly anyone has heard of him.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 28, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know. In a minigame, but Square is yet to find out.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 28, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um...Square _knows_. Nintendo wouldn't have been able to include him otherwise. There's a note in the credits about Geno belonging to Square-Enix, too.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Nov 28, 2009)

Cool J said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Olimar. He would just ruin it.

Unless the story was that you were one of the Pikmin that he accidentally left behind one night, so you get pee'd off and decide to create an army of your kind to fight him.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 28, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Cool J said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was kinda thinking something like that, but instead you get left behind and have to survive a few nights by yourself. Or Find a camp full of other pikmin left behind.

And then at the end of the game, you end up saving Olimar o:


----------



## beehdaubs (Nov 28, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...or eat him!


----------



## Thunder (Nov 28, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, or kill him, but Nintendo would never do that :C


----------



## The Sign Painter (Nov 28, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God cuss, why won't Nintendo accept game ideas?


----------



## beehdaubs (Nov 28, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And that's why I don't love them.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 28, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sometimes they're such a letdown :L


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Nov 30, 2009)

Waluigi in a mainstream game or something, or atleast playable in Super Smash Bros.  His recovery could be his legs doing a helicopter spin.

Ummm, someone else would be....Kamek.  Use your Wiimote to put spells on Toads to do Bowser's bidding!


----------



## Caleb (Nov 30, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Luigi... again...


He needs to be the star in more games! Instead of Mario.


----------



## Tyrai (Nov 30, 2009)

I say Goomba #1 in the original Mario Bros should have his own game. Such an influential Goomba, was the first one to ever be stomped. He's Nintendo's greatest random enemy.


----------



## Shadow Jolteon (Dec 1, 2009)

I think Waluigi should have his own game, or at least appear in a non-Mario Party/Mario Kart/etc game. =P


----------

